# There's hope!



## RWS

After decades of being denied and ridiculed by the FAA and media, we have a story that is released by the FAA and embraced by the media!

I hope the pilots and controller get to keep their jobs....

And it's here in AZ! What kills me are the stupidity that it is 500 miles from Roswell, NM.

Phoenix is less than 500 miles from Roswell. Denver is less than 500 miles from Roswell. Why did they have to say that "interestingly it was about 500 miles from Roswell"....  ?!?

It was seen in Arizona. They should have said... "interestingly it was seen near Phoenix, where UFO's have been seen for a long time". But no... they had to add the Roswell thing, which is nowhere near where it was seen....

Assholes! Same 500 mile thing on every site....

2 airline pilots report seeing UFO while flying over Arizona

Arizona pilots report sighting of possible UFOs - CNN

Listen to the Close Encounter Two Pilots Had With a Possible UFO


----------



## Two Thumbs

any images of of this ufo?

in the world where everyone has a camera in their pocket..


----------



## RWS

Listen to the pilots talking to the tower.

These are commercial pilots and risk their jobs by reporting junk. It was verified by the 2nd plane. 

Don't know if that means it's aliens. But the towers keep track of everything, including military planes, weather balloons, and whatever. 

They did not have a target on this object. And it ended up with the FAA releasing it...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Must be talking about this:

Two pilots flying different planes report seeing a UFO within minutes of each other


----------



## RWS

And if it was US secret military aircraft, it was flying dangerously close to commercial


Marion Morrison said:


> Must be talking about this:
> 
> Two pilots flying different planes report seeing a UFO within minutes of each other



Really? Same shit that i said...


----------



## RWS

And if it was US secret military aircraft, it was flying dangerously close to commercial aircraft. Without notification to the FAA.Which is a no-no....


----------



## RWS

Pilots report close encounters with UFO over Arizona: 'Something just passed over us'


----------



## Disir

RWS said:


> Assholes! Same 500 mile thing on every site....



They just copy cat an article. Whomever first wrote it probably is too young to remember the Phoenix lights thang and has never come into contact with any of the UFO groups/culture in AZ. Didn't pay attention to anything recently and wanted to kick it out quickly.


----------



## RWS

Or, they can be creating plausible deniability, so they can ridicule later. That's the scenario that pisses me off. Why mention Roswell, that was about 500 miles away.

But I love that 2 commercial pilots and a controller were willing to report a "ufo", that wasn't tracked on radar, and that the FAA released it as "unknown". That's a big development in UFO circles, and why I think there's hope to maybe getting some more transparency in the future.

So I'm happy for that, but upset that the media had to throw in Roswell, 500 miles away, when it has no reason to be in the report.... 

BTW, love your avatar and signature. Emily rules! I'd love to hear what she would have to say about this report...


----------



## RWS

In my best Emily voice:

"What's all this I hear about Roses in New Mexico!"


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Well I wish they would hurry up and show themselves so everyone would finally STFU about it.


----------



## RWS

I agree, but they may have already been showing themselves for a long time, and we've been trained to ignore it, or attribute to "gods".

First of all, ETUFO's have no idea where the White House Lawn is (and i don't either), so expecting them to land there, to show themselves,  is crazy. But they do show themselves very frequently. For thousands of years.


----------

